# Saugeye?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m a panfish guy on the ice, but will be fishing a lake with a good saugeye population this weekend. Any tips on getting saugeye through the ice? Will a Swedish pimple bounced on the bottom get them?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Same here, hoping to catch my first saugeye through the ice this weekend. Send me a PM if you want to network.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Spoons vibes jigging raps


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Rooster, try small glow shot spoon..smaller pimples with minnowhead, same jigging spoons as walleye..experiment with colors


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I use pretty much all lures mentioned for crappie (I carry 8 rigged rods). Sounds like I just need to upsize a couple for saugeye.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And dead stick with minnow on bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like tail hooking a minnow on a swedish pimple for my dead stick rod. Every once in a while I'll tap the rod to get the minnow moving good. Gives off good flash.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been a lot of years but a SP with a minnie head worked great.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like tail hooking a minnow on a swedish pimple for my dead stick rod. Every once in a while I'll tap the rod to get the minnow moving good. Gives off good flash.


Do you use the single or treble hook or does it matter? I tried today at Indian but only got crappie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Do you use the single or treble hook or does it matter? I tried today at Indian but only got crappie.


Usually the treble. I've also tail hooked minnows on pink or red jig heads for a dead stick rod. Little bit of color to make things interesting🤷.....

I think I like ice fishing so much because of the different things we try. I can't ever see my self grabbing a sp, tail hooking a minnow and tossing it over the side of a boat an waiting on a bite😂.
Seen a report today where a guy caught just as many nice saugeye on a ice jig with waxies. 
Ive heard of guys tail hooking 3 shiners on a little Cleo on lake Erie for big walleye.
Minnow heads on a jigging rap. 
I follow a YouTuber who targets big channel cats with a spoon tipped with chunks of fresh cut bait. 
And it goes on an on. I find it very interesting. 
But I guess it makes since. If it's an easy meal and the fish are feeding there not going to turn it down.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

depending on the lake but we got into the saugeye yesterday morning on firetiger vibes early, bite was done by 830am, I still haven't figured out how to post pictures on here.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> depending on the lake but we got into the saugeye yesterday morning on firetiger vibes early, bite was done by 830am, I still haven't figured out how to post pictures on here.


Click on the paper clip below then go to your library


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

So, I’m fishing a lake with a max depth of 30’ with about 50% of the lake less than 10’, and a large flat about 6’ deep.
I concentrated on water between 8- 10’ yesterday without any luck. Should I go deeper or more shallow?

Also, I’ve been doing some reading and was surprised to read that ice saugeye prefer a more passive lure presentation than walleye. Would you agree with that assessment?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive always had my best luck for saugeye on the dam end of lakes for ice. Piedmont, leesville and Atwood is the only lakes I've caught saugeye ice fishing. Usually the first hour of daylight and last hour of daylight I target 8 to 15 foot. mid day I've always seemed to do best in the 20 to 24 foot range and the creek channels which usually ran from 28 to 30 foot. 3/16th oz vibees is my number one lure, 1/8 oz buckshot with a minow head is probably number 2 and a number 5 ripping rap can be good at times I would consider that as number 3.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I mainly fish Indian for saugeye, its a shallow lake, I've set up on the deeper parts of the lake and didn't do very well. The best areas I fish are usually 5 to 6' around pad beds, but if you've fished Indian you know thats most of the lake. I've given up trying to use walleye techniques, these fish hang with crappie and bluegill, I caught 2 last night fishing with tungsten and a waxxy, I watched a fella lose a pig at the hole, he was using a crappie rig with 2lb test. Don't be afraid to fish shallow and look for activity, even if its just bluegill, the saugeye like activity. I usually use a rattle bait like a rippin rap or vibe in one hand to call fish in and a spoon or jig and minny in the other.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! It sounds like I just need to try some shallow water…….just hope the ice is around long enough down here to get another try.


----------

